# COUGAR VS ERGO 2 SLINGSHOT?



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

WHICH ONE IS OVERALL BETTER???


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

It depends what bands you put on them, if there the same bands they wil have the same power, if i was to pick which one i would like out the 2 it would be ERGO 2, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't shot either one yet.... but it seems to me that it comes down more that anything else to personal preference. They are both totally different animals as one is metal and one is wood. Both will shoot projectiles the same speed and power if the same bands are used. The rest is what feels right and appeals to you on any given day, but that's just me. Keep in mind that I have rarely found a cattie that I didn't like.









I know that you are probably looking for peoples specific opinions as to why they like one and not the other, but again it is so subjective and you might not agree if you shot them yourself. I can say based on the comments on the forums that both have a great many pleased shooters. Try as many as you can afford. They're all are fun.
All the best to you in your search!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The ergo2 is better because the hunterbands wich are on both slingshots, perform better on the ergo2!

Edit: Sorry, for missunderstanding: It was ment Ironic!

Hey sohy: please stop asking those questions again and again and again. It' getting boring because the answer is

so simple and please stop writing SO BIG!

Friedrich


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sohy,

You're thinking about this all wrong. You are talking about two similarly shaped frames, i.e., they are both basically just sturdy forks without wrist or arm braces and no fork extensions. Now think: how can one be more "powerful" than another? One can be more "sturdy", but what does it mean to say one is more "powerful"? Seriously. What would that even mean?

The bands can be more powerful. The shooter can be more powerful. But the frame has no power, only sturdiness.
You could take a set of bands and hook them to trees. They would shoot the same as if they were hooked to a sturdy slingshot.

This is why your question -- posted in two different forums -- is getting you no satisfaction. It really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I do get these kinds of questions a lot. Really quite ridiculous.

Isn't it obvious that there are big differences in both frames?

Frodo, why should the same bands perform any different on frames with comparable throat width? All my tests show that power and frame accuracy depend on the bands only. Of course everybody has a frame that he prefers, for ergonomical reasons or simply because he has practiced a lot with it. A frame that works well for one shooter may not work at all for another one.

Hunterbands will perform on ANY frame that is stable enough for the draw.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jörg, to be fair, it might not be quite so obvious to people less experienced in slingshots.

sohy3010, I'll try to answer your question.

As Jörg says, the power of a slingshot is mostly down to the bandset. The bandset determines the draw force and speed of the shot for any given weight of ammo. The accuracy is down to the bandset, the frame, the overall ergonomics and to the largest part the skill of the shooter. Different people will prefer different slingshots and sometimes different bandsets.

The Ergo 2 is made by fish in the UK and comes with his Hunter Bands. These bands are super strong and not for the uninitiated or the feeble, but they do deliver an incredible amount of power (they throw heavy shot very fast). If you only need lighter shot, not big chunks of lead, then you should think about getting lighter bands. The Ergo 2 can be fitted with lighter flatbands. Members Tex-Shooter and Flatband are specialists in selling these, but many other vendors also make fine bandsets. The frame is made from plywood so is light to carry out in the field or to hold for pronged target shooting, but is dependent on the way you hold it for its stability. The Ergo 2 is typically shot Chinese style with the thumb up on the fork and the forefinger curled round the other. It does not have a wrist band.

The Cougar is of a similar size, layout and also doesn't have a wrist brace. It can be shot hammer style or Chinese style. It can also be shot with just about any bandset on sale, including flatbands of all kinds, tubes, loops of tubes, etc. It's most defining feature is its flexibility and suitability for almost all users. It's made of heavy stainless steel. The weight gives it stability and makes it more likely to survive accidental fork hits. It would make a good choice for a beginner who is yet to settle on a style, bandset or ammo type. They are made by Dankung in China to Jörg's design, but fish also sells these.

As you can see, there's no right answer for everybody, but I suggest you get a Cougar and when you decide on exactly what you want from a slingshot, you may decide to buy a handmade slingshot by one of the other members (or make your own).


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

rubber and frame are very important for the shooter .both are indispensable.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Certainly, Danny. But power and accuracy of a band set does not change when you attach it to another frame with the same fork width and attachment method.

Of course it is a highly individual issue wether or not a given frame/band combination works well for a shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is a drawback to the Cougar: the ears can be chipped by a glass marble if you should get a fork hit. Once that happens, your flat bands are going to wear out FAST!!! While I don't have an Ergo 2, I do have many natural forks. No damage results from hits with glass marbles on them, ever. And since the Ergo2 is made out of multiplex, I would expect it to be impervious, too.
Aside from that, the Cougar is the best way to go for a novice who wants to experiment between flatbands and tubes.
(and please don't tell me how you never get fork hits -- some of us DO)


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never used glass marbles - can they really chip stainless steel?

In any case, with a bit of sandpaper you could round the prongs in a few minutes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, here is a picture of my chipped Cougar. There is a chip on the other ear on the back side too. This amazes me!


















Here it is enlarged (wish it were clearer)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Phew!

Well then out comes the sand paper...

Did the glass marble shatter?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sohy 3010....
you have pretty much asked the same question in the same way and gotten the same answers on numerous occasions....the bands deliver power..the shooter delivers accuracy...the fork is the platform you work from...in the end no matter how fancy it is, no matter what it's made of it's still just a forked stick...

Perhaps if you put a little more into your questions you might get a more informed answer...what are you planning to use for ammo? are you target shooter or hunter? what is your budget? are you a serious shooter or just a weekend plinker?...things like this make a huge difference. Also you might want to stop using all caps on most forums that is considered rude unless you have a reason for it...like you have bad eye sight, your computers cap lock is broken, you're using some strange program that changes everything to caps when you post..I don't know...otherwise it's like you are continuously shouting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Phew!
> 
> Well then out comes the sand paper...
> 
> Did the glass marble shatter?


The first one just turned into shards. The second one actually split in two and I watched both halves go their separate ways.









BTW, the reason this happened, I found out later, was that I cut the bands wrong on one side of the fork.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

sohy3010 said:


> WHICH ONE IS OVERALL BETTER???


well quite simply the best answer is to own both!
(available from me....)


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the opinons of others just for reference.

Own both and surely get the answer!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Joerg, here is a picture of my chipped Cougar. There is a chip on the other ear on the back side too. This amazes me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need it cleaning up and don't want to do it yourself, I'd be happy to do it for you for free. It'd bee worth it just to try out the Cougar.

I can also fit Teflon, G-10 or Kydex fork covers if needed.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> WHICH ONE IS OVERALL BETTER???


well quite simply the best answer is to own both!
(available from me....)
[/quote]

You dont miss a trick ha ha, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff, I laughed too! Fish is quick.


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

Frodo said:


> The ergo2 is better because the hunterbands wich are on both slingshots, perform better on the ergo2!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, for missunderstanding: It was ment Ironic!
> 
> ...


ok ok soz ;L


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Jörg, to be fair, it might not be quite so obvious to people less experienced in slingshots.
> 
> sohy3010, I'll try to answer your question.
> 
> ...


Why do you reccomend the cougar? i know its because i shoots any kinds of bands, but why else?? i


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

I HAVE TO STOP USING CAPS!!! ;L


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Reasons to get a cougar:
1. It is a very strong, first-rate slingshot
2. If you are new to slingshooting, it is very versatile
a. You can shoot in two styles: hammer-grip, and Chinese (flip)
b. You can use it with ALL types of elastic (any variation of tubes or flatbands)
3. It is very effective for both target shooting and hunting, and fits in pocket

Reasons to get an Ergo2
1. It is a very strong, first-rate slingshot
2. It is almost indestructible
3. It is very effective for both target shooting and hunting, and fits in pocket

All these reasons have already been stated in the posts above.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Joerg, here is a picture of my chipped Cougar. There is a chip on the other ear on the back side too. This amazes me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need it cleaning up and don't want to do it yourself, I'd be happy to do it for you for free. It'd bee worth it just to try out the Cougar.

I can also fit Teflon, G-10 or Kydex fork covers if needed.
[/quote]

hey ZDP-189 i would like to see one of yours where you have fited it with kydex. It would be interesting to see. Also what makes one band set more accurate than the other? could it be because if its to strong you will shake? thanks


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

sohy3010 said:


> Also what makes one band set more accurate than the other? could it be because if its to strong you will shake? thanks


Mostly speed vs draw force. Speed gives a flatter trajectory and excessive force causes shake and aiming faults. For a light ammo especially, there can be vast differences in the speed and force between bandsets.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If your thinking of buying one of the 2 you may consider one of these from Dankung they take tubes and bands, it will do the same job and is cheaper, jeff

THE OWL.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The Owl isn't a bad design, but it does not have the "slip on" slots for the band sets. That makes a band change a lot more time intensive.

Also, the hole in the grip is a bit small, people with larger hands will find it problematic to slip the pinkie in.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The Owl isn't a bad design, but it does not have the "slip on" slots for the band sets. That makes a band change a lot more time intensive.
> 
> Also, the hole in the grip is a bit small, people with larger hands will find it problematic to slip the pinkie in.


Sometimes for hunting the slip on type can get in the way, cos you sometimes have to pick up quick and fire, i have a dankung and the tubes have came out cos i was to quick, and didnt make sure were the tubes were, i have fitted it with thera band now, its a lot easyer, a friend has the owl and he has put a bit more para cord on, im not saying the other 2 have out wrong with them, just my thought, jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The Owl isn't a bad design, but it does not have the "slip on" slots for the band sets. That makes a band change a lot more time intensive.
> 
> Also, the hole in the grip is a bit small, people with larger hands will find it problematic to slip the pinkie in.


you are right,actually this design is not better.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

curtting a gap to slip in rubbers in the owl from the outside of the fork would not be a great deal. there is enaught metal around to hold the bands pressure. but the hole is still very tight.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill, I've arrived back from my business trip and the Cougar was waiting. It's not all that bad; I was expecting to have to have to build it up with a TIG weld. It looks like you've done a little clean up already. Do you want me to preserve the wire cut look with the hard edge or shall I deburr it a bit and radius/ soften the edge before polishing?

I'll still do the sleeves, of course, but they'll be removable and I preume you'll occasionally want to shoot it au naturele.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Sohy 3010....
> you have pretty much asked the same question in the same way and gotten the same answers on numerous occasions....the bands deliver power..the shooter delivers accuracy...the fork is the platform you work from...in the end no matter how fancy it is, no matter what it's made of it's still just a forked stick...
> 
> Perhaps if you put a little more into your questions you might get a more informed answer...what are you planning to use for ammo? are you target shooter or hunter? what is your budget? are you a serious shooter or just a weekend plinker?...things like this make a huge difference. Also you might want to stop using all caps on most forums that is considered rude unless you have a reason for it...like you have bad eye sight, your computers cap lock is broken, you're using some strange program that changes everything to caps when you post..I don't know...otherwise it's like you are continuously shouting.


CAPS LOCKS RULE!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Let it fade into the past already


----------

